# Lighting on a Juwel Rekord 70



## DHM (29 Apr 2008)

Have recently set up a new tank and wish to grow some plants. I have experimented with a few varieties with some success and a few failures. I would like to improve the lighting on this tank. How would I go about increasing the Juwel original lighting? Do I need new fittings along with increased bulb strength? Or can I just put higher wattage bulbs in?
A simple question but would appreciate any information.


----------



## Egmel (29 Apr 2008)

Hi, unfortunately you can't just increase the bulb wattage, you can only use a bulb which is matched to your ballast (the bit which powers the lights).  I'm guessing that yours will be similar to mine (an old Rekord 70) and so will require a 15w 18" T8 bulb.

If you don't want to start modifying your hood then the best bet is to get a good reflector for the bulb (if there's not one already) and ensure that your bulb isn't too old as they do get duller with age (most people recommend changing the bulb every year at least).

If you do want to modify your hood then you can buy a new ballast and fit a new light in.  There's a comprehensive how to on TFF here. This is what I have done (though I've actually added a 3rd and removed the old ballast as it gave up) it works fine, haven't had any issues.


----------



## DHM (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks for advice it is much appreciated.


----------

